# Cockatiel hyperactive in cage



## timoki (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I got a cockatiel a bit over a week ago. I used to have one when I was younger and thought its time to have another one again, since there are such joy.
Recently however I observed that my cockatiel becomes randomly hyperactive or running around on the cage sand floor, climbing up and down rapidly the cage walls and trying to even fly up and down (spilling a lot of the sand out of cage eventually). I've also tried to capture in on video on following links, it looks more dramatic in real though:

https://tim-moldenhauer.wistia.com/medias/29yvy1s9sd
https://tim-moldenhauer.wistia.com/medias/59f69o7rrb

There was no noise or anything else which spooked him and he keeps screaming when running around. I've tried ignore and let him calm down and also talk him calm. But it keeps on happening, primarily in the morning / noon time. Throughout the afternoon and evening he is super nice, calm and happy bird.

Any ideas? Because I'm afraid he will hurt himself when I'm not at home. Also I think its too early to let him out of his cage yet, as I want to make sure he gets accustomed to his new environment first.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

He wants out - the pacing and ducking down low and holding his wings out shows he wants to take off and fly somewhere. I urge you to try to find him a larger and more appropriate cage ASAP - those tiny round cages are no good. I would also work on trying to let him out of the cage for some exercise. If he's untame, you might want to start in a smaller room or at least cover the windows so he can't hurt himself.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is what cockatiels do when they want out of the cage. It's common for new birds to do this a lot. They don't just want to get out of the cage, they want to get out of your entire house and try to find their way back to the place that they are used to. He will settle down after he becomes more comfortable in his new home, so try to work on making him feel more comfortable. Talk to him and hold millet spray in your hand for him to eat. Covering the cage on three sides will make him feel more sheltered.

A different cage would be helpful. It's said that round cages make birds feel more nervous, because there are no corners for them to "hide" in. Birds mostly move in the horizontal direction, so a wide short cage is better than a tall narrow cage. 

If you're willing to clip his wings at least a little bit, it will reduce his flight speed and make it safer to take him out of the cage. Some people are bitterly opposed to wing clipping, but personally I think it's a sensible safety precaution for a bird in a new home. You can always let the feathers grow out later after he's familiar with his new surroundings.


----------



## chrissy055 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a 5 month old girl cockatiel. She does the pacing as well, with flapping her wings really fast and climbs up/down the cage walls. We have had her 2 months now but she prefers to be out of her cage. That means they def. want out. I agree to make sure windows are covered and nothing else is laying around that could harm them since they will land on anything and as I've learned will try to eat everything like a toddler. They are really great though


----------



## timoki (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks everybody for the quick feedback.Its good to know that on one hand its normal at least. I'm trying my best to keep him comfortable at this time with some toys, music, talking to him etc. I could already manage to let him eat out of my hand (within the cage) I'm also looking into a bigger cage at this stage as this one was only a temporary one. 
Something similar to this maybe? http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFgxMDAw/z/3JgAAOSwZQRYde0C/$_58.JPG


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That looks like a nice cage.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

That cage would be great


----------



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

He is a pretty bird and just looks excited. I am sure you will have a lot of fun with him when you let him out. I think he likes the music and to interact with you.


----------

